# opinions please



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

what do you guys think of these?? I wonder if they would be slippery..are they ugly?








Sports Foot Pedal MT For Chevy CRUZE 2009 2010 2011 | eBay


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

I think they are OK


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

I like.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I have OEM pedals like that and they are not slippery at all.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I like! clean looking


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

What year is you *vette *Tom?




Big Tom said:


> I think they are OK


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I received my pedals from China today and really surprised by the quality. They even threw in 5 chevrolet tire caps which annoyed me because I just bought some 2 weeks ago!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I like 
nice and clean plus they say cruze!


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd love to see some pics of them mounted!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

may get motivated to do it tonight....wife making me grill now...ughhhhhhhhh


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

ohhhh post pics of that too!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

oops not going to be tonight, i forgot i have to get a haircut. dammmm


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> ohhhh post pics of that too!


Yeah... the wife, not the grilling. :dazed052:


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Installed


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

looks great! would be better if cruze was in red to match your interior


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

haha, i said the same exact thing!!


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Really nice! Wish they would come in colors to match your exact car.


----------

